# Large lace monitor.



## rett82 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon my husband and I went out herping in a nearby forest and found this large lace monitor.
















We also found this echidna. We watched it walk over to a dam where we were looking for reptiles, grab a drink and have a swim, which my husband took a video clip of, then walk away back into the bush again. It was a great experience to see this. This is the echidna after its swil, heading back into the bush.


----------



## amy5189 (Nov 5, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! That monitor does look huge. nice thick legs to rip you apart with. lol.

and that echidna is just so cute and spiky! wish i got to see reps and such around here that weren't squished on roads.... :-(


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 5, 2009)

And here are my photos from the same trip.















And here is a short youtube video of the echidna going for a walk over to a dam for a swim.
[video=youtube;i9FRa7zaA18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9FRa7zaA18[/video]

And here is another youtube video, of the echidna having a swim!!!
[video=youtube;kOf6IYK27ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOf6IYK27ro[/video]


----------

